# raising fry (calling all betta breeders)



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was wondering if betta fry have to have live cultures or if they would eat crushed peas or ground up egg yolk? does anyone know.​


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

They will eat egg yolk but it makes a mess in the tank. I never use it for that reason. They should have live foods also. BB,walterworms, eel worms, vinegar worms etc. something.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have tubifix worms for them. Would that be okay?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you read anything we've said to you? I'm done with trying to help you because you're not trying to help yourself. If you had even once read an article on breeding Bettas you wouldn't ask an ignorant question like feeding the fry with tubifex worms. Infusoria, micro worms and baby brine shrimp yes. Now do some research and stop trying to get us to do it for you. This isn't a school assignment that you can watch the movie instead of actually reading the book or copying off of your neighbors paper. Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean but there are plenty of articles on these subjects for you to read up on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never used live or frozen foods for raising betta fry....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> Have you read anything we've said to you? I'm done with trying to help you because you're not trying to help yourself. If you had even once read an article on breeding Bettas you wouldn't ask an ignorant question like feeding the fry with tubifex worms. Infusoria, micro worms and baby brine shrimp yes. Now do some research and stop trying to get us to do it for you. This isn't a school assignment that you can watch the movie instead of actually reading the book or copying off of your neighbors paper. Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean but there are plenty of articles on these subjects for you to read up on.


I know that tubifix worms have plenty of protein and I thought that it would be possible to break them up. I think my female betta is still young and I fed her tubifix worms. (I don't know how old she is or how old it is that they breed at, but when I got her, she couldn't eat betta bits.)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Betta food you buy in the stores is way to big. I don't know why the makers of it make them that way. You'll have to grind it up so it's small enough for your betta. I hate it and never use it. I use Atison's Betta Pro.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How big do crowntail females bettas get?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Same size as other females.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My female is about an inch to an inch and a half long.


----------

